# Rose of Sharon - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Jul 13, 2022)

Nothing in primary, waiting for the bananas to ripen for my next planned wine. I don't like going through withdrawal so I had to do something and the something had to be new. It was a choice between Rose of Sharon and sage. (Ugh.)

I tasted the flowers and they're actually good. That gave me the go ahead. Not as flavorful as day lily but much more than dandelion.

The basic flower wine recipe is 4-6 cups flowers. I knew if it was too "delicate" I wouldn't drink it. I decided to go with a "hold my beer" quantity of flowers - about 14 cups. Yeah!

BTW, the flower buds also taste good! Taste and texture just like okra...and slimy, too! Did not use any.


----------



## vinny (Jul 13, 2022)

I racked my dandelion and carrot chem wines off the lees today, and a triple berry from 6 months ago. I still have a couple more to deal with. The chem free carrot and dandelion are taking longer to clear, and I should likely have a look at the raspberry I first made. I've got some ready to split and bottle, too. Other than that I am ready to start something new.  Primary has been empty for weeks.

I think rhubarb will be coming up next.

I don't have established flowers. I would not survive long after a harvest. I'll have to wait to give them a go, but you sure have me intrigued. Especially with the anise hyssop you did the other day.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 14, 2022)

vinny said:


> I racked my dandelion and carrot chem wines off the lees today, and a triple berry from 6 months ago. I still have a couple more to deal with. The chem free carrot and dandelion are taking longer to clear, and I should likely have a look at the raspberry I first made. I've got some ready to split and bottle, too. Other than that I am ready to start something new.  Primary has been empty for weeks.
> 
> I think rhubarb will be coming up next.
> 
> I don't have established flowers. I would not survive long after a harvest. I'll have to wait to give them a go, but you sure have me intrigued. Especially with the anise hyssop you did the other day.


I never expected a hobby started on a whim to become such a passionate and enjoyable endeavor. The twists and turns are surprising and fun. How many people in the world have day lilies in the freezer??!!

How can you have an empty primary for weeks? Slacker.


----------



## vinny (Jul 14, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I never expected a hobby started on a whim to become such a passionate and enjoyable endeavor. The twists and turns are surprising and fun. How many people in the world have day lilies in the freezer??!!
> 
> How can you have an empty primary for weeks? Slacker.


I work in waves. Last time I had 2 in primary and a couple days later 3 more. That's the 5 I am catching up on now. Get these sorted and on the 3 month carefree side and I can dive back in.

I know it sounds like I'm not committing myself, I'm just trying not to get too over run.  

In all seriousness, I actually find it really easy to keep things organized working in batches. After I rack the other 3 it will be 3 months before I need to worry about them. Doing my original batches at the same time I have all my one gallon batches on the same schedule. There are 8 individual gallons. I can do them all in a day or over a week. Coming up some will only need k-meta, others a racking. Other than those I have 3 batches where I did 2 6 gallon kits at a time. They are staggered about a month apart and I know I just have to keep my mind on which pair is coming up. That way I have 4 groups to keep in mind instead of 14 individual wines. I just check my notes which I keep in the couch console, and I don't even have to go in my room to know where the cycle is and what I am going to need to do next. 

It is funny though, because at this point it really feels like I need to get something going. I've been wondering for a couple of weeks what to do next. 

I think rhubarb makes the most sense.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 14, 2022)

vinny said:


> In all seriousness, I actually find it really easy to keep things organized working in batches. After I rack the other 3 it will be 3 months before I need to worry about them. Doing my original batches at the same time I have all my one gallon batches on the same schedule. There are 8 individual gallons. I can do them all in a day or over a week. Coming up some will only need k-meta, others a racking. Other than those I have 3 batches where I did 2 6 gallon kits at a time. They are staggered about a month apart and I know I just have to keep my mind on which pair is coming up. That way I have 4 groups to keep in mind instead of 14 individual wines. I just check my notes which I keep in the couch console, and I don't even have to go in my room to know where the cycle is and what I am going to need to do next.
> 
> I think rhubarb makes the most sense.


Also, in all seriousness, I think it's important to have a "system" that works for you. It makes things easier. If your "system" works for, well, excellent!

My rhubarb is toying with me, just starting to harvest a little now.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 15, 2022)

Well...
Before I added the yeast yesterday morning I was a bit concerned. The bucket smelled like wet day old yard trimmings. Yikes!

When I checked this morning the smell went away and it's fermenting like crazy and had a hard cap. Went from 1.086 to 1.060 in 24 hours. A tiny little taste makes me think this has possibilities.




After I stirred it instantly had 2 inches of foam. Seems like it's picking up some of the color, too.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 15, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Well...
> Before I added the yeast yesterday morning I was a bit concerned. The bucket smelled like wet day old yard trimmings. Yikes!


grass clipping wine !


----------



## ChuckD (Jul 15, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> grass clipping wine !


KELLER DID IT!!


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 16, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> grass clipping wine !


Actually grass clipping wine could be interesting. Being in the counrty I don't have suburban grass. The areas I mow were pastures years ago so I have Johnson grass, yarrow, millet, oats, wheat and a dozen more that blew in over time.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 18, 2022)

And we're transferred!
I'm surprised it picked up so much color.
Really good flavor! Very happy! Going with 14 cups was a good idea.
It's fruity...but...a mystery fruit, can't put my finger on it.

Never thought I'd enjoy using flowers as the flavor element. Each wine blows me away.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 20, 2022)

Your post compelled me to check that Rose of Sharon flowers are edible. They are , though they may be toxic to cats, dogs and horses...


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 20, 2022)

BernardSmith said:


> Your post compelled me to check that Rose of Sharon flowers are edible. They are , though they may be toxic to cats, dogs and horses...


Believe me, I always do the research. I have plants on the property that range from toxic to "you die now".

It's driving me crazy - I have 3 berries that I can't absolutely positively identify. I need that "absolutely positively".


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 20, 2022)

Best plant identifier I’ve seen


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 20, 2022)

The Plumeria wine is tasting good tonight. The alcohol is starting to stand out and the aroma is gone so gonna need backsweetenin.

still coca color colored. What color is the rose of sharon ? Is it that orange carboy a few posts back ?


----------



## David Violante (Jul 20, 2022)

I’m glad to hear it’s not off tasting now…


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 20, 2022)

David Violante said:


> I’m glad to hear it’s not off tasting now…


Could have just been the time of day, and what I did or didn’t eat. It’s gonna be OK. Except for the color. I’m tempted to get some fresh golden raisins and try again or maybe a lighter tea.

i might make a tea with some fresh blossoms when i backsweeten to mix the sugar in with to see if it gives it a little aroma.

what do both of you Dave’s think ? A highly concentrated “blossom tea” for Backsweetening ?


----------



## Raptor99 (Jul 20, 2022)

Microsoft also have a plant identifier: Name that plant | Bing Visual Search


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 21, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> What color is the rose of sharon ? Is it that orange carboy a few posts back ?


Yes.
Very first post has pic of flowers. Mostly white. Very surprised how much color was extracted!!


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 21, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Could have just been the time of day, and what I did or didn’t eat. It’s gonna be OK. Except for the color. I’m tempted to get some fresh golden raisins and try again or maybe a lighter tea.
> 
> i might make a tea with some fresh blossoms when i backsweeten to mix the sugar in with to see if it gives it a little aroma.
> 
> what do both of you Dave’s think ? A highly concentrated “blossom tea” for Backsweetening ?


Good news about the wine. I noticed my taste buds act differently during the day. I think their union contract stipulates x number of breaks.

I don't think a tea would hurt. I'd go for it.
Also, I read that boiling water might negatively impact the flowers scent. Too much chemistry blahblah for me to remember. I use hot water but not boiling - bit under 200 F.


----------



## David Violante (Jul 21, 2022)

I agree with Dave's thoughts about the tea. You have hibiscus in there too if I remember. This is a good one to take notes on and see what happens with flavor profiles over time. It could help with future flower wines and what to expect and when.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 16, 2022)

First rack from secondary.
There is some fruitiness in flavor but it's more like grocery store fruit than homegrown.
A success so far. I may make it again in a year or two depending on where it goes from here.


----------



## BigDaveK (Nov 4, 2022)

Second racking.
Not clearing as quickly as my other flower wines.
Amazing - again! - what time will do. It smells AND tastes like a chardonnay. A bit on the thin side. If this flavor holds up I'm tempted to bottle it dry but I'm curious what some back sweetening will do. I'll have to test when the time comes.
At this point it's a good "ordinary" wine. I use raisins, not concentrate, but I didn't add anything because I was curious about the flavor. I'm sure raisins would help. If I have time next year I'll play with it.


----------



## offthehipevents (Dec 5, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Actually grass clipping wine could be interesting. Being in the counrty I don't have suburban grass. The areas I mow were pastures years ago so I have Johnson grass, yarrow, millet, oats, wheat and a dozen more that blew in over time.


If you haven't tried yarrow wine yet...that could also be interesting. It has a lovely aroma and tastes good to me. Almost minty pine like.
I gave up the property when I gave up the husband. That was one of the things on my list to try but never got around to it. I'm saving up for a new property of my own so I'll get there someday.


----------



## BigDaveK (Dec 5, 2022)

offthehipevents said:


> If you haven't tried yarrow wine yet...that could also be interesting. It has a lovely aroma and tastes good to me. Almost minty pine like.
> I gave up the property when I gave up the husband. That was one of the things on my list to try but never got around to it. I'm saving up for a new property of my own so I'll get there someday.


I made 6 flower wines this year and had at least 6 more I didn't get to. Yarrow falls in "didn't get to". I have some cultivated varieties in the garden for their color but I have a boatload of wild with the white flowers. Seems to spread easily. I had hundreds of new ones this year all less than a foot tall, not as many older ones in the 2' to 3' range. I'll certainly try to get to it!


----------



## Raptor99 (Dec 5, 2022)

Yarrow leaves have a bitter taste, but I'm not sure about the flowers. Yarrow has a long history as a medicinal plant. I use yarrow leaves in my medicinal mead, along with meadowsweet and juniper berries.

On my property we also have Queen Anne's Lace, which is very similar in appearance to yarrow. Queen Anne's lace If you examine the leaves you can tell the difference. Poison hemlock also has a similar appearance, so it is important to do correct plant identification.


----------

